# VOIP > Software Reviews >  asterisk fct με Huawei usb stick

## enaon

Παιδιά αν δεν το έχετε αναφέρει, ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ.

http://forge.asterisk.org/gf/project/chan_datacard/
http://translate.google.com/translat...37&sl=de&tl=en

Μου το είχε ζητήσει πριν καιρό ο john70 και τον είχα αποπάρει, αλλά τελικά γίνετε  :: 
Επισυνάπτω το module για x86 με asterisk > 1.6.2 , στο λινκ έχει τα sources να το κάνει κάποιος compile.

Δουλεύει και στο fritzbox με την usb
http://translate.google.com/translat...om#post1485174

Παίζει το dtmf και το callerid, παίζει χωρίς κολλήματα με 2 stick ταυτόχρονα, γενικά δουλεύει.

----------


## GJP

ωραιος !!!! εχω 2 ερωτησεις απο χρεωσεις τι παιζει η χρηση 3g ? και η δευτερη ειναι αν παιζει και σε asterisk 1.5.2 ?

----------


## m0rales

γεια σου ρε σωτήρη 
και μένα παίζει με huawei e172 εδω και 2 μήνες

----------


## binary_dreamer

καλησπέρα.

ποιό είναι το μηχάνημα της επισυναπτόμενης φωτογραφίας?

με fritz 7140 το έχει στήσει κανείς? έχω χαθεί λίγο μέσα στο φορουμ στο link που μας έστειλες.

φιλικά,

----------

